# finding Local UKC clubs



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

am new to UKC registration, is there a way to find local groups? We have several local clubs/breed clubs who give classes towards AKC events. Just not hitting the google words right I guess.. Pueblo CO area would ideal.

Thanks


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Try here: http://www.ukcdogs.com/Web.nsf/WebPages/Home


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks was the first place I looked , did go back over to the events section and will contact one of the state events poc's to see what they know for the state.
appreciate your support


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

What breed are you looking to register??? There is here http://www.southerncoloradokennelclub.org/Events/EventsCalendar/UECalendar.asp

They are the closest UKC club I found they are located about 2 hours from you but should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks I have seen their webiste before, will make a trip up to visit a class at their training center to see what it's like..


----------

